# Not a model engine, BUT!!!



## CMS (Jul 28, 2013)

Been silent for a while, but alot of my time and energy has been consumed with a very large project, about 30'x50'x14' large. The inside is partitioned into two rooms, the garage is roughly 34'x28' with the big doors being 10'x10' and the machine shop area is about 14'x28' with a 8'x6' double door in the partition wall. Will be hard to decide which project to work on this Winter, but wait, with all this new room I just might be able to tackle more than one.
  My two boys, one is 11 the other is 5, have been hanging out there with me regularly, so an area has been set aside for them so they learn early about building things, throwing tools, and getting into trouble. You know, MAN THINGS!! My youngest was once asked about our shop activities, and being the character that he is replied, "We eat snacks, drink Sun-Drop, do nothing, and say bad words."

Craig


----------



## gartof (Jul 28, 2013)

Sucks to be you how could you decide what to doRof}


----------



## Duncan.e (Jul 28, 2013)

And here's me deciding if I can fit a 12' x 8' workshop into my garden - how the other half live


----------



## mrwolfe (Jul 28, 2013)

... and me with my plans for a 2m x 6m workshop as an annexe to our garage that turned into a 1.2m x 5m annexe due to council restrictions. <sigh>


----------

